# need help identifying peice



## delmar (Sep 4, 2006)

it is the piece from the movie the patriot with mel gibson.
it is during the scene when the red coats are at some ball and the militia is about to blow up one of the reds boats. one of the chicks at the party says fireworks.
what is the piece?


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know but it could be part of the soundtrack?


----------



## delmar (Sep 4, 2006)

*it is not part of the sound tract. i've checked.*

the song is too short on the movie to make it onto the cd.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you get a clip of it on YouTube maybe?


----------

